# Textdatei nach Wörter durchsuchen



## LYBD (4. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich würde gerne eine Textdatei nach einem bestimmten Wort (fehlgeschlagen) durchsuchen und dann nur diese Zeile ausgeben hier mal ein auschnitt der Textdatei:
_________________________________________________________________________

24.06.2009 12:00:42 Status aus der Lieferung ist Fehler
24.06.2009 12:00:42 bekannter Fehler erkannt: Nicht abgestimmte Berufsbezeichnung
24.06.2009 12:00:47 Weiterleiten von Auftrag 0002       4620-1410-4     2009-06-22 16:56:16.171 fehlgeschlagen!
24.06.2009 12:00:47 Auftrag 0002       8723-3000-3     2009-06-23 12:29:59.687 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:01:14 Status aus der Lieferung ist Hinweis
24.06.2009 12:01:14 Auftrag 0002       8723-3000-3     2009-06-23 12:29:59.687 wurde erfolgreich weitergeleitet!
24.06.2009 12:01:14 Auftrag 0002       5400-3402-8     2009-06-23 18:08:32.546 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:01:42 Status aus der Lieferung ist Hinweis
24.06.2009 12:01:42 Auftrag 0002       5400-3402-8     2009-06-23 18:08:32.546 wurde erfolgreich weitergeleitet!
24.06.2009 12:01:42 Auftrag 0002       8145-1742-0     2009-06-23 18:31:14.421 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:02:06 Status aus der Lieferung ist Hinweis
24.06.2009 12:02:06 Auftrag 0002       8145-1742-0     2009-06-23 18:31:14.421 wurde erfolgreich weitergeleitet!
24.06.2009 12:02:06 Auftrag 0002       3850-2892-0     2009-06-23 18:59:24.656 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:02:39 Status aus der Lieferung ist Hinweis
24.06.2009 12:02:39 Auftrag 0002       3850-2892-0     2009-06-23 18:59:24.656 wurde erfolgreich weitergeleitet!
24.06.2009 12:02:39 Auftrag 0002       8416-7814-1     2009-06-23 20:09:49.812 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:02:55 Status aus der Lieferung ist Hinweis
24.06.2009 12:02:55 Auftrag 0002       8416-7814-1     2009-06-23 20:09:49.812 wurde erfolgreich weitergeleitet!
24.06.2009 12:02:55 Auftrag 0002       6040-7029-5     2009-06-23 20:10:16.828 wird verarbeitet...
24.06.2009 12:03:12 Status aus der Lieferung ist Fehler
24.06.2009 12:03:12 bekannter Fehler erkannt: Nicht abgestimmte Berufsbezeichnung
24.06.2009 12:03:14 Weiterleiten von Auftrag 0002       6040-7029-5     2009-06-23 20:10:16.828 fehlgeschlagen!
24.06.2009 12:03:14 Auftrag 0002       9179-4535-7     2009-06-23 20:58:55.109 wird verarbeitet...

_________________________________________________________________________

Und immer wenn fehlgeschlagen ausgegeben wird hätte ich gern das die komplette Zeile in der Konsole ausgegeben wird könnt ihr mir da helfen ???


```
public class Abholprozess
{
	final static String VERZEICHNIS = ("C:/Workspaces/stdRAD/doc/Abholprozess.log");
		public static void main(String[] args)
		{
			try
			{
				BufferedReader bReader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(VERZEICHNIS));

				String sZeile = bReader.readLine();
				while (sZeile != null) 
				{
					sZeile = bReader.readLine();
					
					System.out.println(sZeile);
					
				}
			}
			catch(IOException ioe)
			{
				ioe.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2009)

bei 

```
System.out.println(sZeile);
```
schreibst du sowas in die Richtung:

```
if(sZeile.contains("fehlgeschlagen")
 System.out.println(sZeile);
```


----------



## faetzminator (4. Nov 2009)

* ups, da stand nur Müll (lesen ist glückssache) *


----------



## LYBD (4. Nov 2009)

Vielen Dank es tut!!!

Was man mit einer Zeile Code alles machen kann!!!


----------

